# Drehender Hintergrund alà Hey Mama



## epsias (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich soll für einen Tanz einen Hintergrund basteln der mit einem Beamer an die Wand projeziert wird.

Dieser Hintergrund soll (sich kontinuierlich drehen) wie die der Hintergrund am Anfang im Musikvideo "Hey Mama" von den Black Eyed Peas. Ist dies mit Photoshop möglich oder ist dies ohne weiteres nicht realisierbar?

Falls nicht mit Photoshop, welches andere Program?

Schonmal in riesen Dankeschön

Hier noch das Bild welches animiert werden soll:


----------



## Terrabug (16. November 2004)

Einfach in IamgeReady laden und dann imer weiter drehen(STRG+T)


----------



## Martys (16. November 2004)

Soll nur der Hintergrund an die Wand geworfen werden?
Dann würde ich dies in Flash machen. Sollte relativ einfach sein.

Beschreibe Dein Vorhaben doch mal etwas genauer.


----------



## McAce (16. November 2004)

Mach den Hintergrund in PS und dann machst du ein gif mit Image Ready, bin leider nicht
so bewandert in IM aber hier gibt´s bestimmt genug die wissen wie´s geht.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. November 2004)

In Photoshop alleine kannst du den Hintergrund nicht drehen lassen. Man kann in Photoshop keine animierten Bilder erstellen. Alternativen dazu wären das mitgelieferte ImageReady, Macromedia Flash oder Videoschnitt/-design-Programme à la Adobe Premiere, etc.


----------



## epsias (16. November 2004)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Hier die genauere Beschreibung:

Den Hintergrund den ich oben angehängt habe möchte ich mit Hilfe von einem Beamer an eine weiße Wand projezieren. Es soll allerdings nicht nur eine sich drehende Scheibe werden sondern durch den unteren und oberen dunklen Bereich soll der eindruck von "3d" entstehen. Auch soll sich die Scheibe nicht um den Mittelpunkt drehen sondern der Punkt ist etwas nach oben versetzt.

Leider hab ich in PS das Problem das die Dreiecke alle einen unterschiedlichen Winkel haben. Somit würde die Animation unrund aussehen.

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.

Gruß


----------



## McAce (16. November 2004)

Also wie du die Winkel alle gleich bekommst ist ganz einfach.
Du erstellst dir eine neue Arbeitsfläche Hintergrundfarbe ist erstmal
egal.
Dann eine neue Ebene mit Gelb
und noch eine neue Ebene die Ebene unterteilst du jetzt mit Hilfe der vertikalen Hilflinien
in gleich breite Streifen, sinn die Masken orientieren sich daran.
Jetzt jede zweite Spalte mit der addition rechteckmaske maskieren und mit rot füllen.
Die beiden Ebenen jetzt auf eine reduzieren.

Nun wendest du auf die neue gelbrot gestreifte Ebene den Filter 
Verzerrungsfilter=> Polarkoordinaten => von Rechteckig auf Polar an und siehe
da alles die gleichen Winkel.

Nun sind hier die Experten gefragt wie das drehen jetzt in Image Ready genau funktioniert.

Viel Glück


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Ich würds ganz einfach per flash machen falls vorhanden. Und hier gibts auch ein nettes Videotutorial dazu.


----------



## epsias (17. November 2004)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne TryOut von Flash heruntergeladen. Nun hab ich allerdings überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem Programm.

Wie kann ich die Grafik schön drehen lassen? Wie bekomme ich den "Fußboden" in das flash? Wie kann ich die Scheibe schneiden, so dass man nur noch ein Rechteck sieht?

Fragen über fragen

Gruß


----------



## da_Dj (17. November 2004)

Zum drehen ... das lässt sich ganz leicht mit einem *Tweening* machen. Und wenn du es bis an den Rand haben möchtest, musst du es nur über *Transformieren* größer als die Arbeitsfläche machen, bis es passt  Die fettgedruckten Wörter schaust du am besten in der Hilfe von Flash nach, relativ simpel aber schlecht zu erklären


----------



## epsias (17. November 2004)

Die Animation hab ich nun geschafft - nochmal danke. Nun hab ich das Problem mit dem Boden. Wie kann ich einen transparenten Verlauf erstellen?

Ich hoffe ich nerv nicht!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. November 2004)

In Flash?

- Rechteckform zeichnen

- Linearer Verlauf als Füllung wählen

- Allen Farbpunkten (Default: Start- und Endpunkt) kannst Du neben den Farbwerten auch einen Alphawert geben (im Farbmischer)

Willst Du einen fertigen Verlauf einfach gleichmäßig transparent werden lassen:

- in MovieClip konvertieren (F8) und in den Eigenschaften einen Alphawert festlegen.

Gruß

.


----------



## epsias (17. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mittlerweile hab ich festgestellt dass man *.png-dateien importieren kann.

Somit hab ich den Verlauf mit Hilfe einer png erstellt.


----------

